# aero bars



## heb (Dec 22, 2004)

I recently purchased a 07 womens OCR and I plan on doing a sprint tri in August and was wondering is it worth getting aero bars. I know this is not a tri bike. But I have seen some people with none tri bikes with aero bars. Is this a worthy investment and does it really help much? Or should I just stick to using the drops and save money? I hope to enter a few other rides as the spring summer progresses.

Thank you for any help and or insight.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

It does help with aerodynamics, maybe 1 - 2 mph. If you've never ridden with aerobars their tricky to ride with and take some practice.


----------



## heb (Dec 22, 2004)

*thank you*

thank you for the response. I guess I will just ask at my LBS and see what they say. And what kind they recommend.


----------

